# Tree Work - Rigging and Vertical Speed Line



## AceTreeMaster (Apr 29, 2010)

I got a new tree video on youtube demonstrating some Vertical Speed line techniques!


Hope you enjoy
give me a comment if u like it


Cheers

ACE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgJ5dI78-M


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Apr 30, 2010)

Great vid..............thanks!


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice video again. I think you just salved a puzzle for me along with keeping me from lugging some big beech back up a hill.


----------



## woodguy105 (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## squad143 (May 4, 2010)

Great work and a good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (May 5, 2010)

thanks arbor crew site

thinking of a crane video next.

Cheers
ACE


----------



## vaironds (May 9, 2010)

You're the best


----------

